# NYU Tisch Summer Filmmakers Workshop for High School Students



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School NYU Tisch Summer Filmmakers Workshop for High School Students. Please add to the discussion here.


----------

